# Check out this site!!! Landscapes and art crazy beautiful!!!



## PhotoOps (Apr 24, 2013)

Prints

These photos are amazing!!! Check em out!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2013)

This being your first post I'm going to guess that you are just trying to promote your own site.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 24, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> This being your first post I'm going to guess that you are just trying to promote your own site.


And?


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 24, 2013)

No offense, but the landscapes don't hold a candle to "Loved Ones." 

Are you a Jonas Peterson fan by chance?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 24, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> And?



And it's just cheesy and unprofessional.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 24, 2013)

Unprofessional? 

Who said it had to be professional?


----------

